
White House shares doctored video to support punishment of journalist Jim Acosta - severine
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/white-house-shares-doctored-video-to-support-punishment-of-journalist-jim-acosta/ar-BBPuaAo
======
CathyWest
I can't tell whether one version looks more aggressive than the other. As for
the extra frames, maybe it's been mangled a few times by things like screen
recorders.

